# Zebra tangs?



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

in the following video, it looks like he's got 4 zebra tangs?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

oops.. please move to the fish section thanks!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

they're convict tangs...
if it's not your video, you should post who it belongs to, and where you found it - ie copps on Reef Central....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Reefbuilders did a write up on Mauritian Zebra tangs earlier - and it's quite easy to see the difference:








http://reefbuilders.com/2013/09/16/mauritian-zebra-tang-fancy-convict/


----------

